# Transalp Westalpen



## bikedress (3. Dezember 2007)

...wir möchten dieses Jahr TA in den Westalpen machen und sind auf der Suche nach Strecken. Sollte grob vom Bodensee Richtung Nizza sein. Das Gebiet ist ja wohl nicht so erschlossen und Kompass Karten gibt es auch nur begrenzt. Fertige Routen per GPS ebenfalls Mangelware. Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Planungstips?


----------



## Biking_Flow (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mir den kleinen Einwurf erlauben darf: nur weil es fuer das Gebiet keine Kompass-Karten gibt, heisst das nicht zwingend, dass es "nicht erschlossen" ist...  

Jedenfalls: Kartenmaterial für die Westalpen bekommst du entweder bei IGC (italienisch) oder IGN (französisch), vor allem erstere sind allerdings teils von bescheidener Qualität.

GPS-Track kann ich dir leider keinen bieten, und ich hoff auch sehr, dass das noch möglichst lang so bleibt. Als Informationsquellen empfehle ich dir ansonsten Achim Zahns letztes Buch ("Mountainbike-Trails") bzw. die Homepages von zahlreichen Forumnutzern hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2007)

Tach auch.

Im Vergleich zu den Ostalpen kann man die Westalpen durchaus als "unerschlossen" bezeichnen.  

Alle benötigten Karten findest du hier aufgeführt.

Mit Hilfe der Karten und den beiden Zahn Büchern kann man sich sehr gut eine Route zusammenstellen. Ein GPS ist eigentlich nicht erforderlich, da man keine große Wahl der möglichen Übergänge hat. Wenn ich meinen diesjährigen Bericht fertig habe, kann ich aber auch mit Tracks dienen.

Einen guten Eindruck was dich erwartet kann, findest du hier.  

Westalpencross 2007    Susa-Ventimiglia

in bewegten Bildern:

1. Tag  Susa-Col de Finestre-Assietta Kammstrasse-Sestriere
2. Tag  Sestriere-Val Thures-Col Thures-Abris

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-01-02

3. Tag  Abris-Col Agnello-Sampeyre-Rifugio Meira Garnerie
4. Tag  Rifugio Meira Garnerie-Col Sampeyre-Strada dei cannoni-Vernetti-Rifugio Gardetta

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-03-04

5. Tag Rifugio Gardetta-Col de Gardetta-Sambuco-Col de Lombardo-Isola

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-05

6. Tag Isola-Baso du Druos-Lago Valscura-Valderie-Entracque

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06

7. Tag Entracque-Val Sabbione-Col Sabbione-Col Tenda-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Rifugio Don Barbera

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-07

8. Tag Rifugio Don Barbera-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Monte Saccarello-Rifugio Allavena-Passo Langan-Dolceaqua-Ventimiglia

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-08


Die 2006 Tour von Herrn Biking Flow ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## bikedress (3. Dezember 2007)

@ on any sunday,

coole Bilder. Hab ein bischen reingeschaut.

Danke für den Input!


----------



## richie0815 (3. Dezember 2007)

Klasse Videos!


----------



## Long Pete (4. Dezember 2007)

Mit welchen Kamera sind die Bilder gemacht?
Mmmhhh. Ist wie ich wieder dort fahre.
Wie sind sie von passao gardetta nach Sambucco gefahren? Roca Brancia?
Keine Bilder davon (super downhill)?


----------



## Helgefan (4. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen diesjährigen Bericht fertig habe, kann ich aber auch mit Tracks dienen.



Geile Tour, du hast meinen vollen Respekt! 

Ich bin eifriger Pässesammler und wäre überglücklich wenn du mir schon mal vorab deine Tracks zukommen lassen würdest. Einfach das rohe Material. Auf dieser Tour ist für mich einiges an Pässen zu holen.  

Ciao, helgefan


----------



## Carsten (4. Dezember 2007)

es gibt was von Achim Zahn (2 Bücher)
was von Beat Zentner (Buch)
und von Lukas Stöckli (Wien Nizza)

alles hier erhältlich und hier auch.

www.trans-albino.de ist auch ne gute Quelle...ach so ich vergaß: ich war auch schon da unten


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2007)

Long Pete schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kamera sind die Bilder gemacht?



Pacelog Helmkamera und JCV Mini DV Recorder



Long Pete schrieb:


> Wie sind sie von passao gardetta nach Sambucco gefahren? Roca Brancia?
> Keine Bilder davon (super downhill)?



Klar sind wir über die Rocca Brancia gefahren, ist auch am 5. Tag zu sehen, nur haben wir dann die westliche Variante Richtung Servagno eingeschlagen, man kann anscheinend am Rocca auch weiter östlich abfahren, die beiden Strecken kommen dann wieder zusammen.


----------



## cellojoern (7. Dezember 2007)

bikedress schrieb:


> ...wir möchten dieses Jahr TA in den Westalpen machen und sind auf der Suche nach Strecken. Sollte grob vom Bodensee Richtung Nizza sein. Das Gebiet ist ja wohl nicht so erschlossen und Kompass Karten gibt es auch nur begrenzt. Fertige Routen per GPS ebenfalls Mangelware. Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Planungstips?


Hallo, wir sind im Sommer 07 in 18 Tagen durch die Westalpen von Zürich nach Menton gefahren.
Super Tour! 
Bei Interesse auf Fotoseite:
www.picasaweb.google/cellojoern/Westalpen2007 
schauen. Da kann man auch die Route nachvollziehen.
Bei Detail-Interesse liefere ich gerne Infos.
Aber vorab: unbedingt abraten möchte ich von der Etappe Locana-Lanzo! 
War in der "Bike" in umgekehrter Richtung beschrieben und nicht genug gewarnt worden. Italienische Karten sind eine Katastrophe! (Stand von 1904 oder so...) 
Jedenfalls viel vergnügen beim Planen.


----------



## Helgefan (8. Dezember 2007)

cellojoern schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sind im Sommer 07 in 18 Tagen durch die Westalpen von Zürich nach Menton gefahren.
> Super Tour!



Chapeau!  Die Bilder machen echt Laune. Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja auch richtig Glück gehabt. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

wir waren 2007 auch in den WEstalpen. Schöne Rundtour Sion-Susa-Sion.
Steht alles auf der Website www.noBrakes.de.


----------



## rayc (11. Dezember 2007)

Guter Sammelthread zum Thema WestX  

Einge Infos und Quellen findet man im EUROMAX-Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199

Bevor man sich die passenden IGN-Maps kauft kann man sich die Ecke nicht nur in GoogleEarth sondern auch unter http://www.geoportail.fr/ anschauen.  

Ich plane für 2008 einen 2-wöchigen Cross von Genf nach Nizza.
Ich will dabei komplett auf franzsösischer Seite bleiben.

Mein Hauptproblem, wofür ich momentan keine vernünftige und preiswerte Lsg. sehe, ist der Rücktransfer von Nizza nach Genf oder Strassburg.
Mit der Bahn geht mehr als ein Tag dafür drauf.

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hey Ray,

gibt's denn keinen Flughafen der beides anfliegt? Flugangst??

Wessi's stehen ja hoch im Kurs hier. Habe mir sowas für 2008 auch vorgenommen. Allerdings Nizza -> Genf.

/Pedale


----------



## cellojoern (11. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind im Sommer 2007 von Nizza bis Genf mit dem TGV gefahren.
Ging schnell und war finanziell im Rahmen. Bei frühzeitiger Buchung über SNCF gibts auch Schnäppchen!
Fahrradmitnahme allerdings nicht in allen TGV'S.


----------



## rayc (11. Dezember 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> gibt's denn keinen Flughafen der beides anfliegt? Flugangst??


Klaro , deswegen nehme ich nach La Palma die Fähre  


pedale3 schrieb:


> Wessi's stehen ja hoch im Kurs hier. Habe mir sowas für 2008 auch vorgenommen. Allerdings Nizza -> Genf.
> 
> /Pedale


Ich war 2000 zum ersten Mal in den Westalpen zum Biken, verstehe deswegen auch nicht den Hype um den Gardasee.
WestX habe ich seit 2003 vor. Und jedes mal verschoben weil keiner mit wollte.
Aber jetzt habe ich evt. 2 Opfer, Ähhh, ich meine Mitfahrer  

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Lago ist eben sehr gut zu erreichen, mache fahren sogar mit dem Fahrrad hin 

Wann geht's los Ray? Hauptsaison??

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2008)

So, der Bericht zum Film bzw. Beitrag Numero 3

Westalpencross 2007 Susa-Ventimiglia


----------



## roterflitzer (25. Februar 2008)

Hi on any Sunday!

also wenn du das nächste mal wo hinfährst und solche videos mitbringst gib mir bescheid - für das mehrgewicht schieb ich dich jeden berg hoch!
auch wenn´s rad noch 5kilo mehr hat!

ernsthaft: die wege die ihr befahren habt, sind die teilweise von der GTA?

gruß roterflitzer


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2008)

Ok, du bist gebucht.   Stimmt, die Route ist stellenweise mit dem Verlauf des GTA identisch.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Mein Hauptproblem, wofür ich momentan keine vernünftige und preiswerte Lsg. sehe, ist der Rücktransfer von Nizza nach Genf oder Strassburg.
> Mit der Bahn geht mehr als ein Tag dafür drauf.
> 
> Ray



Schau mal unter www.flybaboo.ch
Die fliegen Genf-Nizza und sind ein Lowcost Carrier


----------



## pedale3 (9. März 2009)

Tach Gemeinde,

ist schonmal wer bei Nord-Süd über den "*Col de Chavier*" (2796m) geschoben und kann Details posten?

Schiebeanteil, Trails runter nach Modane etc. würde mich interessieren. 

Den Bildern nach scheint's eine nette Mondlandschaft zu sein.

Der Pass liegt übrigens im Westen des Parc Vanoise, daher ist schieben angesagt. Scheinbar aber nicht so lange wie nebenan am Col Leisse.

/Pedale.


----------



## pedale3 (27. März 2009)

Ok, der "Col de Chavier" ist also nicht so bekannt.

Anfürsich merkwürdig.
Man trailt direkt nach Modane hinein und damit zu den Füßen der Col's "Etroite" und "Frejus". Die öfters "begangene" Strecke über Tigne und den "Col Leisse" nach Termignon ist laut Karte ewas länger und bis Modane hats dann noch einiges an Teer. Naja, vielleicht ist's so, weil der "Col Leisse" ne Serac Joe Route und in den Zahn Büchern drin ist.

Wie stehts denn mit dieser Variante:
Moutier -> Chourchevel1650 -> Col des Saulces (~2450Hm) -> Petit Mont Blanc (~2700) -> Col Mone (~2550Hm) -> Ref.Roc de la Peche (~1900) -> Beginn Nationalpark -> ...

Der "Col Mone" inklusive Abstecher auf den "Petit Mont Blanc" schein recht lohnend zu sein. Da gibt einige Bilder im Netz zu finden.

Kennt sich Wer dort aus?
Lohn sich die Gegend trotz der Ski Retorten Chourchevel?
Trails am "Col Mone"?

/Pedale.


----------



## stuntzi (27. März 2009)

Die Gegend um den Col de Chavier kenn ich nur im Winter (Skigebiet Trois Vallees). Da gibts wunderschöne Varianten wenn Du von Val Thorens bis hinter den Peclet hochliftelst und dann ein knappes Stünderl aufsteigst. Ein Bike kann ich mir (mal abgesehen vom NP-Verbot) dort nur schwer vorstellen (steil!). Aber das will nix heissen, unter den fünf Metern Schnee können ja durchaus ein paar wunderschöne Serpentinen stecken. Ich glaubs aber nicht .

Zum Rif. Roche de la Peche kommst du natürlich leicht (oder schwer über den Col Mone), aber danach wartet ja immer noch der Chavier mit maximaler Rauf- und Runterschleppung.

Als Alternative ausserhalb des Nationalparks gäbs den Col Montee du Fond (N 45.26613°, E 006.57595°) bei Val Thorens, der ist bergauf von Norden wohl größtenteils fahrbar, wenn auch hässlich, mehr oder weniger auf (blauen) Skipisten. Runter zunächst immer noch Skipiste, dann ab der Chapelle des Anges (N 45.23636°, E 006.55578°) evtl 1000hm Singletrail bis nach Orelle (nur gemutmaßt aus ign25-karte).

Oder halt noch ein Tal weiter westlich über den Petit Col des Encombres / Le Perronet (N 45.29191°, E 006.46909°). Ist etwas unspannend (siehe Euromax-Trip in S-N-Richtung), aber dafür einsam, fahrbar und ohne Skigebietshorror.

Man kann nix dran ändern, der Vanoise-Riegel ist und bleibt ein Traum im Winter und ein ärgerliches Bike-Hindernis im Sommer .


----------



## pedale3 (29. März 2009)

merci,

der Pfad über den Chaviere wurde unter enormen Einsatz für uns Biker festgetrampelt ;-)

the tricky descent from Col de Chaviere:
http://www.sumption.me.uk/vanoise tour/slides/050 - the tricky descent from Col de Chaviere.html

Ist erstmal gesetzt, und zwar zusammen mit dem Mone.

Zwischen dem Col Mone, Col Chaviere und Modane gibts einige Huetten, von daher wird die Etappenlänge kein Problem sein.

/Pedale.


----------



## stuntzi (29. März 2009)

hey... da sind ja wirklich serpentinen unter dem schnee . Das nächste Bild sieht allerdings schon weniger lustig aus. Aber egal, fahren darf man ja eh nicht :/.


----------



## rayc (29. März 2009)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ...Aber egal, fahren darf man ja eh nicht :/.


Ist halt im Nationalpark Vanoise und nicht im Skigebiet von Val Thorens 

@pedale3 weis ja ich das ich vom Col Montee du Fond (2996m) schwärme. (2000 Tiefenmeter flowiger trailspass) , siehe http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=hpjdtaqvrtyrmdal
Dieser Col ist in beide Richtungen Fahrbar. In Südrichtung hat hat man einen schönen Trail. Nach Norden gehts halt die Skipiste runter. 
Bei Interesse kann ich 1-2 Fotos posten und paar Worte verlieren.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (29. März 2009)

@rayc, für ein paar worte und fotos zum montee du fond ist es in der tat an der zeit!


----------



## rayc (29. März 2009)

Hier der Link zu den Bildern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10418

Val Thorens ist eine typische franz. Ski-Resort, keine echte Schönheit.
Aber die süssen Mädels (leider bin ich zu alt um Französisch zu lernen) im Tourismusbüro helfen einen bei der Unterkunftsuche.
So preiswert sind wir nirgendwo sonst untergekommen.
Es gibt auch einen Bikeladen, dieser ist aber recht teuer.
Blick aus unseren Apartment:




Der Aufstieg durch das hässliche Skigebiet ist im oberen Teil steil und es muss geschoben werden:



Es muss eine leichtere Variante geben, den die LKWs habe eine andere Strecke gewählt, das habe wir aber erst oben bemerkt. Von Val Thorens habe ich nichts gesehen.




Der Col Montee du Fond (2996m) ist keine Schönheit, er trennt aber das Skigebiet von der wunderschönen Landschaft auf der Südseite. Es gibt aber auch paar Skipisten auf der Südseite. Diese enden deutlich oberhalb vom Refuge Plan du Bouchet, diese war verschlossen. Ist scheinbar nur im Winter auf? 




Die Südseite ist voller Blumen und Kräuter, die Gerüche sind sehr intensiv und werden immer Stärker umso tiefer man kommt.
Es riecht einfach nach Süden 



Am Chapelle des Angels beginnt der Trail. Wer keine Trails mag kann auf der Piste auf weitläufigen Kehren talwärts sausen.



Direkt an der Chapelle beginnt der trail. 
Der Trail ist auf S0-S1-Niveau und paar wenige S2-Stellen. 
Bilder auf den Trail haben wir kaum gemacht, da wir einfach den Flow genossen haben.
Die Bilder die man sieht sind nur an Wegkreuzungen entstanden.
Der Trail verläuft größtenteils im Gedicht, daher ist es eher dunkel,  die Steine und Wurzel nass-rutschig.
Ein fiese Stelle ist dabei. Hinter einer Kurve kommt ein recht hoher Absatz. Wir waren alle zu schnell und sind somit zwangsweise gesprungen. Wer langsamer unterwegs  ist kann am rechten Rand den Absatz hinunterfahren.
Es ist in der Regel deutlich steiler als man es auf den Bildern sieht.  










In bonivard muss man etwas schauen wie es weitergeht.



Unten in Tal hat der Lärm und Gestank der Autos einen wieder.
Am besten hält man sich auf der Nordseite des Stausees um nach Modane zu kommen. 




Ich hoffe das vermittelt einen gewissen Eindruck vom Col Montee du Fond.

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (30. März 2009)

merci beaucoup,

habe auch noch was gefunden..

..kleine Foto Story zum PMB und Col du Mone:
http://transaltivtt.free.fr/PMB2007.htm

Zitat: "La descente est très technique". Schaut gut aus, oder?

..Col de Chaviere:
http://www.klemensbont.ch/tdfvtt.htm

Bei gutem Wetter sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Die beiden Eidgenossen scheinen Bike Verbote allerdings zu ignorieren.

Etwas Literatur und allgemeine Info's zum Thema Westalpen:
http://westalpen.wordpress.com

/Pedale.


----------

